# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #12: Power Supply Upgrade

## Eddie

*Project Update #12: Power Supply Upgrade*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

After much deliberation we will be upgrading the default power supply which originally was a 60w laptop style supply to a real 12v DC power supply (100w) like the one that would be included with the Heated Bed Upgrade (150w).  Even though it costs a little more and is a little larger we think that it is worth it for increased reliability and standardization.
HBPU (Biggest one), Standard (Medium sized one)

----------

